#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: بالا رفتن مقدار زیاد CRC خط

## SamaNInc

سلام وقت بخیر در رابطه با crc خط یا همون نویز سوال داشتم از اساتید کسی هست در این مورد اطلاعات فنی کامل داشته باشه بنده راهنمایی کنه 

پاور خط بسیار عالی هست روی 19 اما جای تعجبه که چرا باید crc این مقدار بالا بره و حتی مخابرات منطقه هم نتونه راه حلی برای مشکل پیدا کنه 

تمام تجحیزات نو هستش!
حتی مودم در سر خط وصل هستش 


الان در حال حاضر روی 30 هزار هست رو این وضعیت باز سرعت یک مگ دانلود هم دارم 
منتها پایداری ندارم اصلا

----------

*mehdifull*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehdifull

SNR Margin Upstream: میزان نسبت سيگنال به نویز از سمت مودم تا DSLAM است.SNR Margin Downstream: میزان نسبت سيگنال به نویز از سمت DSLAM تا مودم است.Line Attenuation Upstream: ميزان نويز خط از سمت مودم تا DSLAM است.Line Attenuation Downstream: ميزان نويز خط از سمت DSLAM تا مودم است.
لازم به ذکراست درصورت بررسی پورت شما از سمت مخابرات، می‌بایست، SNR Margin Downstream SNR Margin Upstream از ۳۰ به بالا و Line Attenuation Upstream Line Attenuation Downstream از ۴ به پايين باشد و با توجه به تاثیر موارد خطی که مربوط به بستر مخابراتی شما و یا اختلالات شبکه داخلی‌تان است، مقادیر مناسب در محل مودم  به  SNR Margin از  ۱۵ به  بالا و Line Attenuation از ۳۰ به پايين تغییر خواهد کرد

----------

*SamaNInc*

----------


## SamaNInc

> SNR Margin Upstream: میزان نسبت سيگنال به نویز از سمت مودم تا DSLAM است.SNR Margin Downstream: میزان نسبت سيگنال به نویز از سمت DSLAM تا مودم است.Line Attenuation Upstream: ميزان نويز خط از سمت مودم تا DSLAM است.Line Attenuation Downstream: ميزان نويز خط از سمت DSLAM تا مودم است.
> لازم به ذکراست درصورت بررسی پورت شما از سمت مخابرات، می‌بایست، SNR Margin Downstream SNR Margin Upstream از ۳۰ به بالا و Line Attenuation Upstream Line Attenuation Downstream از ۴ به پايين باشد و با توجه به تاثیر موارد خطی که مربوط به بستر مخابراتی شما و یا اختلالات شبکه داخلی‌تان است، مقادیر مناسب در محل مودم  به  SNR Margin از  ۱۵ به  بالا و Line Attenuation از ۳۰ به پايين تغییر خواهد کرد



با تشکر از توضیحات کامل شما دوست گرامی 

منتها سوال بندهه در واقع چیز دیگه ای هستش 

ساده میگم 
میخوام بدونم آیا چیزی ممکنه در بستر خانه وجود داشته باشه که موجب چنین اختلالی بشه که در یک آن سی ار سی خط به 30 هزار برسه (این حجم منطقی نیست عملا نباید هم نت داشته باشیم اما در این حین هم نت داریم!!) 
خارج از تمام بحث های دیگه میخوام بدونم آیا دلیلی دیگه ای هم وجود داره؟!

----------


## SamaNInc

:بالا رفتن مقدار زیاد CRC خط:  :بالا رفتن مقدار زیاد CRC خط:

----------


## SamaNInc

حداقل بگید  crc  تا چه عددی قابل تحمل هست و جای نگرانی نیست؟

----------


## SamaNInc

:بالا رفتن مقدار زیاد CRC خط:

----------


## arman_persia

> با تشکر از توضیحات کامل شما دوست گرامی 
> 
> منتها سوال بندهه در واقع چیز دیگه ای هستش 
> 
> ساده میگم 
> میخوام بدونم آیا چیزی ممکنه در بستر خانه وجود داشته باشه که موجب چنین اختلالی بشه که در یک آن سی ار سی خط به 30 هزار برسه (این حجم منطقی نیست عملا نباید هم نت داشته باشیم اما در این حین هم نت داریم!!) 
> خارج از تمام بحث های دیگه میخوام بدونم آیا دلیلی دیگه ای هم وجود داره؟!


با سلام.مشکل شما رو بنده داشتم.در دو پریز متفاوت در منزل در حالی که Rate & Snr نزدیک به هم بودند در یک پریز بشدت Crc افزایش پیدا میکرد.پریز را باز کردم سیم را چند سانت قطع کردم به مودم متصل کردم برطرف شد.اصولا از خط هست.اگه از سرخط بدون سیم کشی داخلی مشکل دارید اول با مودم دیگر تست کنین

----------


## SamaNInc

> با سلام.مشکل شما رو بنده داشتم.در دو پریز متفاوت در منزل در حالی که Rate & Snr نزدیک به هم بودند در یک پریز بشدت Crc افزایش پیدا میکرد.پریز را باز کردم سیم را چند سانت قطع کردم به مودم متصل کردم برطرف شد.اصولا از خط هست.اگه از سرخط بدون سیم کشی داخلی مشکل دارید اول با مودم دیگر تست کنین


سلام روز بخیر 
ب هر روی ب سوالی که بنده کردم مطرح کردم ارتباطی نداشت 

اما حرف شما کاملا درسته و ممکنه اتفاق بی افته 
منتها بنده سیم رو از سر خط مستقیم به مودم متصل کردم بدون هیچ ارتباط دیگیری در راه

----------

